
Practical RL – A course in reinforcement learning in the wild - sshb
https://github.com/yandexdataschool/Practical_RL
======
gtt
On a related note, I wonder how much did RL change things like day-trading?

------
marcell
Anyone interested in working through a class like this together?

~~~
technics256
Sure, what's your experience? I'm relatively well experienced with keras and
TF so far but always looking for learning partners!

~~~
marcell
Just saw this--HN doesn't send notifications :)

Limited. I'm working through CS231n and looking for something after that. If
you want to sync up my emails in my profile!

